# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Арджуна мог выронить из рук свой лук?

## Евгений Батиков

БГ 1.29
В оригинальной БГ Арджуна не выронил свой лук, а в нашем переводе он его таки уронил. Вы не знаете как было на самом деле?

...he became so impatient that his famous bow Gandiva was slipping from his hands...
...Aрджуна был в таком смятении, что выронил из рук свой знаменитый лук Гандива...

----------


## vijitatma das

Почему "не выронил"? Slipping - это "выскальзывающий", "выпадающий". В оригинальном санскритском тексте стоит слово sraMsate, которое означает то же самое - "падать", "выпадать", "выскальзывать".

----------


## Евгений Батиков

Ну как же, он же "был выскальзывающим", то есть процесс. А тут он упал и все, лежит.

----------


## Евгений Батиков

Сегодня мне прислали ответ в лс:


> Пособие для углубленного изучения БГ". Там автор Харидев Дас пишет.:
> срамсате - выскальзывает - наст.время., ср.зал.,3 лицо, ед.ч. от гл.срамс-/срас-,кл.№1
> 
> И полностью переводит: Также в моём теле возникает дрожь, и состояние, когда волосы встают дыбом. Лук Гандива выскальзывает из моих рук и также кожа горит по всему телу 
> 
> Также "выскальзывает" верно ибо, Лук Гандива не мог упасть ибо Арджуна обещал убить любого кто скажет ему отбросить свой лук. Поэтому в Карна-парве он и хотел убить Юдхиштхиру, который сказал ему передать лук Кришне в эпизоде когда к раненому Юдхиштхире пришли Кришна и Арджуна.

----------


## vijitatma das

Не совсем понимаю логику. "Выскальзывает" может быть процессом только в том случае, если предмет скользкий и, чтобы его удержать, его приходится постоянно ловить - как кусок мыла. В любом другом случае значение может быть только одно: выскользнул и упал.



> Арджуна обещал убить любого кто скажет ему отбросить свой лук.


"Отбросить" - это совсем не то же самое, что выронить.

Впрочем, я согласен с тем, что перевод мог бы быть точнее. Ясно, что Арджуна с трудом удерживает в руках лук, который вот-вот выпадет. Но как-то не вижу здесь особо большой проблемы.

----------


## Евгений Батиков

Понимаете, картинка в голове разная складывается. Как читать следующий стих не понятно, Арджуна в колеснице с луком в руках или он уже валяется под ногами.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Понимаете, картинка в голове разная складывается. Как читать следующий стих не понятно, Арджуна в колеснице с луком в руках или он уже валяется под ногами.


В самом стихе говорится: "Тело мое охватила дрожь, волосы встали дыбом, лук Гандива выпадает из моих рук, а кожа пылает, как в огне". Из стиха 1.46 ясно, что лук был у Арджуны в руках ("Промолвив это на поле боя, Арджуна отбросил в сторону лук и стрелы"). Вариантов два: он мог удержать лук в руках, несмотря на слабость, а мог выронить и снова подобрать. Как санскрит, так и английский Шрилы Прабхупады допускают оба варианта. Какую картинку представлять - выбирайте сами.

----------


## Евгений Батиков

Спасибо за ваше бесконечное терпение, вы успокоили мой ум.

Меня попросили в ПМ запостить следующее:



> Харе Кришна прабху! Можно еще спросить через Вас?
> 
> Не только как читать следующий стих, но и как читать этот? Кто прав автор или комментатор? Как Вьясадева мог не упомянуть, что знаменитый лук Гандива упал? Если Арджуна уронил, то потом ему должны были дать имя, скажем, Уронивший лук. Также падение значит осквернение и упавшее надо переосвящать. Разве хорошие пуджари раняют параферналии, а повара ложки?
> 
> И как Кришна находящийся рядом не смог стремительно предотвратить падение лука? Мало того, когда человек замечает и говорит о падении предмета, то он сам старается всеми силами предотвратить нежелательное.
> 
> На сайте Ведабэйс в машинном переводе на литовский язык комментарий и текст едины по смыслу - везде лук скользит :
> Текст:
> лук Гандива скользит
> ...

----------


## vijitatma das

По-моему, автор этого сообщения придает слишком много значения несущественным деталям.



> Не только как читать следующий стих, но и как читать этот? Кто прав автор или комментатор?


Одно не отменяет другого.



> Как Вьясадева мог не упомянуть, что знаменитый лук Гандива упал?


А зачем? Смысл стиха не в том, чтобы проследить судьбу лука Гандивы, а в том, чтобы показать смятение Арджуны.



> Если Арджуна уронил, то потом ему должны были дать имя, скажем, Уронивший лук.


Странная логика. А у Арджуны есть имя, например, "Отбросивший лук" (согласно тому, что сказано в тексте 1.46)?



> Также падение значит осквернение и упавшее надо переосвящать. Разве хорошие пуджари раняют параферналии, а повара ложки?


Все роняют. И в случае с параферналиями и ложками никакого "переосвящения" не требуется, достаточно просто сполоснуть или окропить упавший предмет из соображений ритуальной чистоты. В битве, когда всё в пыли и крови и на землю падают целые колесницы и слоны, подобные требования, ИМХО, несколько неуместны.

На мой взгляд, проблема несколько высосана из пальца. По логике текста все понятно: Арджуна находился в таком смятении, что у него, великого героя, настолько ослабели руки, что он не мог удержать в них лук, не говоря уже о том, чтобы натянуть тетиву и т.п. И всё.

----------

